# citation size limits?



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Just wondering what was concidered a citation for drum flounder trout pomp, etc. is there a website or someting that will tell all! thanks!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

drum junky said:


> Just wondering what was concidered a citation for drum flounder trout pomp, etc. is there a website or someting that will tell all! thanks!


Drum, 40 inches

Trout 5lbs

I think flounder is 6lbs

I think pompono is 4lbs



Matt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

matt anderson said:


> Drum, 40 inches
> 
> Trout 5lbs
> 
> ...


 Guess I haven't looked at the nc citations lately?? Thought drum 40",trout 4lbs,pompano 2lb,flounder 4lbs???


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

This is the link: The Official 2008 North Carolina Saltwater Fishing Tournament Minimum Weights


----------



## jbcatnc (Oct 27, 2008)

*jbcatnc*

the point at emerald isle...has got the ramp open at the end of the road...thx much,i'm sure the residents will enjoy that access as well.merry xmas y'll:fishing:


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks rory that was exactly what i was lookin for! It says for trout that it must be released, i dont understand why must you release a legal fish to get the citation?


----------



## stealneal (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont think they have to be released...but i know in VA there are diff weights and lengths for a release citation and citation you can keep. Is the beach access on to EI open for everyone or do you need a pass?


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

stealneal said:


> i dont think they have to be released...but i know in VA there are diff weights and lengths for a release citation and citation you can keep. Is the beach access on to EI open for everyone or do you need a pass?


80$ for non resident pass for the beach, open fall to spring


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

drum junky said:


> thanks rory that was exactly what i was lookin for! It says for trout that it must be released, i dont understand why must you release a legal fish to get the citation?


Not sure where you were reading but on the link provided it was 5# for both speck and greys or a release citation of 24".


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

For some reason I thought trout was 4 pounds too. Weighed one in a few weeks back that went 4.8, got siked, then they said I was .2 short. Have they raised the size in the last few years?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NateM said:


> For some reason I thought trout was 4 pounds too. Weighed one in a few weeks back that went 4.8, got siked, then they said I was .2 short. Have they raised the size in the last few years?


 They must have.. Caught one 5 and a quarter years back,can remember citation was 4 back then.... Flounder has gone up a lb as well since then.... Sorry for the bogus outtadate info....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fishing Regs*

Along with North Carolina'a own regulations more can be found at the South Atlantic Fisheries Management website here. They have the retgs for groupers and snapper as well as gear requirements that affect us from NC south to the Keys of Florida.

I learned a ton of info recently on here including the Aggregate grouper and snapper laws.


----------



## stealneal (Jan 9, 2008)

matt,
What is considered as "non-resident"? im in swansboro and is it free for residents?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Speckled trout went up from 4 to 5 this year, and they added the 24" release citation along with release citations for several other species (shark, bonito, cuda to name a few). I wish they would add even more release citation lengths instead of having to weigh, and usually kill, the fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> Speckled trout went up from 4 to 5 this year, and they added the 24" release citation along with release citations for several other species (shark, bonito, cuda to name a few). I wish they would add even more release citation lengths instead of having to weigh, and usually kill, the fish.



They just added the Jack Cravalle to thier list of release citations a few yrs back... I'm glad they at least threw that one in the mix for a release,instead of what you said,having to kill them for paper....


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

OH so they have citations for release! I was wondering how you would get the citation for a unkeepable fish. Thats cool Im all for conservation. My buddy hates it when i release drum, or trout but I tell him they are like my pets i just like to play with them!


----------

